# Images not showing/loading correctly on mobile/tablets



## GrauGeist (Oct 14, 2018)

horseUSA
- on my ipad, attached images aren't remaing within the boundaries of the post, but instead, seem to be floating to the right of center of the post. As a result, I have to zoom out the browser or swipe left to pull rhe full image into view.

A recent example:


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 14, 2018)

GrauGeist
give it a try now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

